# Fish and Creatine Supplemented Diets



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

This is an old news but I just read it today and thought it was interesting.


> Rutland Herald
> Article published Jun 4, 2006
> Bulked-up rainbows in future?
> 
> ...


So, should I start sharing some of my creatine with my discus? Maybe I can mix it in with their frozen beefheart... Hmmm...maybe _I_ should start eating the beefheart! :heh:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I wonder if all of the fish would start speaking with an Austrian accent too? 

Seriously though, that's pretty interesting. I wonder if the fish might suffer cramping like some humans do when using creatine?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The cramping is caused by not drinking enough water. In the years I've used creatine I've never had cramping (muscular or intestinal.) It would be really cool to have a high-bulking food for my discus. I'd love to get them an inch thick and as big as a dinner plate! :heh:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree the cramping is because lack of water.


----------

